# "The Wizard of Oz" mastered in 8K



## Richard W. Haines

In an earlier post I wrote regarding film vs. digital, I noted that video was
a moving target whereas film is a more permanent medium.

On September 29, 2009, I think I have made my point. WB/MGM is releasing
"The Wizard of Oz" on blu ray. What makes it significant is that it is one of the first
8K transfers. They digitally scanned in the original 1939 nitrate negatives (3 of
them each one photographing one primary color in black and white silver halides)
and then combining them, color correcting them and out-putting them back to
35mm film and down scaling them to blu ray. 

So is 4K obsolete? Not yet, but it will be in the long run which will affect everything
shot in that system and/or in earlier 2K or HD cam or any other digital format. But
a 70 year old negative is still being used to make video transfers.

So this will be an extra expense for me in the future but...all of my movies except
the first one were shot in 35mm so I'll just re-scan my camera negatives into whatever
format they come up with in the future...

So if any filmmakers are on this site or reading this post...

Shoot your movies in 35mm. Then you'll be set for the future and have product
to re-sell and a legacy for your career.

P.S. They have other preservation materials on "The Wizard of Oz" aside from the nitrate
negatives including black and white fine grain masters on safety film and numerous
Eastmancolor Interpositives and Eastmancolor Internegatives (both quick fade and
low fade). Plus new Technicolor prints on estar made in 1998. So the film is well
protected and preserved but we are fortunate George Eastman House Archive has
properly stored and preserved the orignal three strip black and white nitrate negatives
for this release. The negatives have more detail than the "Glorious Technicolor"
prints so this blu ray will look better than what was released in theaters in 1939,
1947, 1954, 1966, 1970, 1974 and the numerous CBS and NBC broadcasts...


----------

